# New RSL



## preacherman

I've wanted a Moots since I first saw one in 1999. I finally bought a new RSL a little over a month ago. I love everything about it. Fantastic frame. Fantastic company. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## cohiba7777

pretty rig my man - I just went to a CR myself this winter (had been looking/wanting since '99 myself) - very happy for you as I know the feeling of being a Moots owner - she looks terrific.


----------



## NealH

Beautiful bike.


----------



## Doolab

Great looking bike!
But I'm curious about your Garmin computer mount.
Any pix and/or info you can share would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## givethepigeye

Doolab said:


> But I'm curious about your Garmin computer mount.
> Any pix and/or info you can share would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Pretty sure it is a Barfly. You can get them @ Above Category cycle shop in Mill Valley, CA


----------



## preacherman

Thanks for the comments!



Doolab said:


> Great looking bike!
> But I'm curious about your Garmin computer mount.
> Any pix and/or info you can share would be appreciated.
> Thanks


It is a Barfly from Above Category. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Ride-Fly

hey Preacherman!! Beautiful Moots!!! LOVE IT!!! Do you still have the Guru Praemio? That was one sick looking frame!!! The white paint on Ti was unbelievably beautiful!! How do the two frames compare? 

Also, I think I know where your first pic of your Moots is taken. Was it somewhere in the Santa Monica Mts, maybe on Saddle Peak Road or Mullholland? It looks awfully familiar.


----------



## preacherman

Ride-Fly said:


> hey Preacherman!! Beautiful Moots!!! LOVE IT!!! Do you still have the Guru Praemio? That was one sick looking frame!!! The white paint on Ti was unbelievably beautiful!! How do the two frames compare?
> 
> Also, I think I know where your first pic of your Moots is taken. Was it somewhere in the Santa Monica Mts, maybe on Saddle Peak Road or Mullholland? It looks awfully familiar.


Thanks! I don't have the Guru any longer. I had to sell it last year to pay for moving expenses to California. It was a great bike, but I like the Moots better. I'm not good at using flowery language to describe bikes, so I'll just say that I don't have one negative thing to say about the RSL.

You're right about the picture. I had chance to spend a couple of days in Malibu last month and did some riding while I was there. Great roads! Don't remember exactly where that picture was taken but it was somewhere near the top of Piuma Rd.


----------



## michaelrichardson

*looks very similar to mine*

I just picked up my new Moots RSL this afternoon. Looks like a similar setup to yours.

Such a lovely bike


----------



## preacherman

michaelrichardson said:


> I just picked up my new Moots RSL this afternoon. Looks like a similar setup to yours.
> 
> Such a lovely bike


You have great taste! Hope you enjoy yours as much as I am mine.


----------



## quinnlogan

Drooling. What kind of handlebar caps do you have on there? Looks like Gatorskin wrap.


----------



## 19surf74

Those bar ends come on the Edge bars, kind of integrated so to speak!


----------

